# Corys in a nano



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

HI is it posible to add some small corys to a heavily planted nano tank or would there not be enough substrate uncovered for them to find food on

thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How big is your nano?

If it's at least 5 gallons, you could add some dwarf Cory's. I think they'd still be able to pick through the plants to get the food, but it's always a good safeguard to add a regular Tetramin (or compatible) tablet to the tank a few times per week to make sure they're getting their nutrition.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

i keep 3 pygmie cory's and a dwarf honey groumi in a 8x8x8 cube. they are all healthy and stay small enough. just dont overload with fish/shrimp and do water changes and you will be fine.


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah, try to find some pygmie cories, as depending on how big your tank is, they may be perfect. But be warned, they are very hard to find...


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

If you want to look by scientific names, you can look for corydoras pygmaeus, c. hastatus, or c. habrosus. They're all equally small, have slightly different color patterns, and some places will sell one but not another. I've seen some of them at one or another place online, I just can't remember where right now. There were some c. pygmaeus on aquabid recently too.

Edit: I just went looking for which places I'd seen them before.
I found some listed for sale at http://www.azgardens.com/corys_loaches.php
Also http://www.corysrus.com/ lists all three kinds in their catalog, but says out-of-stock.

I have not dealt with either place, I just looked at their web page.


----------



## Valley (Feb 28, 2007)

I can vouch for corysrus. He's a good guy and if you ask after a specific fish he'll do his best to get it for you. I haven't dealt with azgardens but they have been around a while. That's usually a good sign. Good luck HTH


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

watch it with az, do a forum search to see what i mean. they are fine for supplies and plants mostly but with livestock......


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Better betta's on Aqua Bid carries them from time to time as well and they have excellent stock. 

Edit: Did Better Betta's change their name to Corysrus?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Jan, it does seem that they changed their name.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks James. I guess the Corysrus does make more sense for them since they carry such a huge varitey of them. 

I highly recommend them too, since they're one and the same as the ones mentioned above.


----------

